# Performance-Problem beim ersten Request



## ESZ (24. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Webanwendung mit Java Stripes 1.5 auf einem JBoss (1.0.1 bzw 4.2.2) umgesetzt. Diese Anwendung funktioniert auch wie gewünscht, nur ein Problem habe ich: Der erste Request nach dem Deploy dauert immer ~8 - 10 Sekunden. Alle weiteren Requests sind dann wesentlich schneller.

Ich schätze das liegt daran, dass er beim Start erst noch irgendwelche Ressourcen laden muss. Es gibt doch da bestimmt eine Möglichkeit, dem Server zu sagen, das er beim Deploy gleich alle Ressourcen vollständig laden soll, oder?

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (24. Apr 2009)

vielleicht sind es die JSPs, die erst in .java und dann .class umgewandelt werden müssen

jsp deploy compile - Google-Suche
->
z.B.
RE: Compile and Deploy JSPs - Tomcat 4.0
wenn das auch nicht sehr allgemein klingt


----------



## maki (24. Apr 2009)

Wie baust du deine Anwendung denn?


----------



## ESZ (24. Apr 2009)

SlaterB Posting hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Ja, es lag wirklich an den JSPs, die beim ersten aufruf erst noch kompiliert werden müssen. Ich hab das Problem nun erst mal mit Hilfe von JSP Weaver gelöst, bis ich was besseres finde. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Noctarius (24. Apr 2009)

Entweder z.B. bei Maven-Building die JSPs vorkompilieren lassen oder einmal automatisiert die JSPs aufrufen und damit cachen beim Laden des Webapp.

Wir machen bei unserem System beides, da 90% der Seiten aus der Datenbank generiert aber dann sauber gecached werden können (Testseiten ändern sich nicht so sonderlich oft )


----------

